# 3 days notice?!  Is this normal?



## LauraHoosier (Nov 9, 2011)

So I hadn't heard anything from the 2 craft fairs I sent registration paperwork and payment to and my hubby and I figured this means I didn't get a slot at either one.  This was actually good new for me since somehow I had it stuck in my head that one wasn't until the 19th of this month and found out nope, its on the 12th, in 3 days.

On a whim I emailed the head person for each one to confirm I didn't have a booth at either one and I get a response back this morning from the on that's on this Saturday.  "You have booth #2.  Set up id from blah to blah on Friday and blah to blah on Saturday morning before the show starts and runs from blah to blah."  3 days notice?!  Are you kidding me?!

I did email a reply asking, since this was my first craft fair, if it was normal to give only 3 days notice to a vendor.  If this is only what this fair does then I'll know better next time.  If this is how more fairs are in my area then again, I'll know better next time but holy cow what a shock.

So I now have 3 days to get what I do have that 's easy to package made,  packaged, labeled and ready to go and figure out if I'm going to have a fairly empty table or not.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Nov 12, 2011)

The craft fair went well but many were just not buying.  I think it's still a little too early for folks to buy in ernest for Christmas and the folks in booths near mine all seemed to have lots of people interested in items sold but just not ready to part with their money yet.  I made back a good bit more then my $45 booth fee so I count that as a success.

On the good side, my booth was in the main floor and only 1 other soaper was selling there and she sold strictly goat's milk soap so no competition really.  Everyone that tried my items out, smelt them etc, 1) bought something, 2) asked if I'd have these items and/or more up on my etsy site soon and 3) asked where else I'd be selling this season so they cold buy more things once they found out what scents "X" liked.  

Shoppers were all thrilled that I lived less then a mile from the school so that besides using the etsy or facebook sites, they could find me easily to place orders and save money on shipping by picking up at my home.  They also gave thumbs up that I really was local and a "Louisvillian of 10 years"; that I was -not- part of a team of crafters and that I was super up front with with the ins and outs of how I make my goods which showed I had a solid knowledge base on everything I made, am making, why I made it that way and could impart good advice.  

One lady really picked my brain when she heard that I was making soap but not selling yet.  She explained she'd bought some soaps from a lady at another craft fair who told her they weren't "ready" yet so she should set them out and let the air get to them for a few more weeks so she had them spread out over her dressers.  I just explained to her why you wait X number of weeks before selling a proven recipe soap and gave her the standard cautions then she asked me if I'd have bought it.  I told her I'd have set the bar down and walked on by for the price she was charged for "not ready" soaps.  She paid close to $6 per bar.  For that price I better be able to step into the shower tonight and be able to use it.  She took several of my business cards to pass out 

I had several bottles of unscented lotion that I've made for people to sample, stating that they were for sampling only and not for sale but were out so they could get a real feel of what I was currently working on to offer in the future once testing had been done and they'd gotten thumbs up for selling.  Every cane user, like me, just couldn't get over how beautifully the hand lotion soaked in and how it didn't leave their hands greasy so that it slipped on their cane handles making them unsafe yet their skin felt fabulous!  

Hubby and I are absolutely exhausted but very happy with how it went!


----------



## Fullamoon (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds like it was well worth your effort to put yourself out there! Congratulations!


----------



## LauraHoosier (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks FM


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 14, 2011)

3 days notice is not normal.  Most respond a month or more before the show.  I have had a couple that did not respond by 2 weeks before the show, that is when I hound them for a response.  Some I get notice as much as 6 months ahead of time.

Bruce


----------



## LauraHoosier (Nov 14, 2011)

I was actually told that to take part in this show means if your check isn't cashed you didn't get in and you should show up at set up time.  It is run by volunteers and only 2 of them so they can't send notices.

Other then that they do not sent out notice and they are not clear about this in the papers I received explaining what was allowed and not allowed.  I know for next time.


----------



## NurturedBellyDoula (Nov 29, 2011)

it sounds like you did great. Sometimes you sell and sometimes you don't but at least they know where to find you... (i know for my other business not for soaping yet). one day hopefully... soon..


----------

